# DirecTV Prepaid



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

Now, I found out that DirecTV DOES offer a prepaid model.

Unfortunately it appears only to be sold in Puerto Rico at the current time. 

It appears to have been around for at least 4 years now, and I hope it is coming to the states to compete with Dish Networks DISH NOW!/YA! prepaid program.

Excellent ways to cut costs on programming, and being in complete control.

Anyway, according to it's manual(they offer an English version according to the website, but I have yet to locate it, so I have to rely on my Spanish for translation which is crap at best) it appears that with DirecTV's prepaid model:

1. It offers PPV of movies and sports packages(this is the biggie).

2. Out of the sports packages, the offer a prepaid version of BOTH MLB and the NFL Package.

Now with these prepaid models(at least with Dish) you are not "Forced" to purchase BASIC programming packages in order to get the premium content since you are paying for it upfront.

You can order the premiums all by themselves without any of the programming packages if you wish.

It got me to wondering if this could be done with the DirecTV prepaid version when it comes to the sports packages.

I am trying to decipher the manual where it may state that basic programming is required to prepay a purchase of any of the sports packages.

My thinking is I could order this, send it to the states, set it up, order the NFL package all by itself by prepaying for it, and thats it.

My other dilema appears to be that the pins needed "may" be only sold in Pureto Rico, but I am wondering if you could order a few from some of the business down there, have them mailed here, and then refilled either via a credit card or bank account when neccesary.

I "dont think"(this is where I get into trouble) you need to provide any sort of address or phone connection(just like the Dish model), only a zip code, and you can just look one up online and give it too them.

If anyone can provide info on this system, it would be greatly appreciated.

Just trying to get info on it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This would be a clear violation of DirecTV's terms and conditions. And I doubt you would be able to receive the Puerto Rico satellite beam in Pennsylvania.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I don't think DISH prepaid is very succesful. The only thing it has been is an outlet for very old receivers that have come off lease and still work. They started off using 3700 receivers and are now upto 301s.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> This would be a clear violation of DirecTV's terms and conditions. And I doubt you would be able to receive the Puerto Rico satellite beam in Pennsylvania.


I think he was talking about if Directv potentially adopted the system here in the USA.


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a great idea to have that in the US. I will add that to the suggestion box.


----------



## jared52 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think making every sentence a new paragraph is awesome! Maybe D* can adopt that too!


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that is a great idea!

I will add that to the suggestion box too.

Have a nice day. hahaha.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since MLB and NFL are together a nearly year-round proposition, have you considered paying a year at a time?

The prepaid packages often require that you buy the hardware and pay to have it installed and that's a pretty good chunk of change. With the DISH Now! model this means old beater SD receivers as mentioned above.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I honestly dont really see the advantage. Plus it will really hurt the leasing idea behind hardware so you would most likely have to pay much more for the hardware up front.

For me, I have TV service and I change it maybe once a year (addons, etc.). No need to go prepaid IMO.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> This would be a clear violation of DirecTV's terms and conditions. And I doubt you would be able to receive the Puerto Rico satellite beam in Pennsylvania.


Yeah. I figured as much. I thought I was reaching a little bit, but felt the need to ask anyway since it "seemed"(like I said, I can't prove it) with that setup, it appears you can order the sports packages as standalones without core programming.

Just out of curiosity, what satellites does DirecTV core programming(and even HD) come off of?

And is there a place/manual that someone put up a sticky for where they list the best settings/recommended settings(azimuth, skew, elevation) for a certain zip code? Dish has these in manuals that I have downloaded in the past.

I have been trying to find it, and just can't.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I would prepay a year at a time for a discount of say 10%.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

STEELERSRULE said:


> Just out of curiosity, what satellites does DirecTV core programming(and even HD) come off of?.


Core SD programming is at 101, while HD is at 99 and 103 (multiple satellites at each location). The few MPEG2 HD channels at 110 and 119 have been mirrored and will disappear eventually.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No way I could afford a year at a time.

A month at a time is hard enough!


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Best place for Dish settings, www.dishpointer.com


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanx Matman for the info.

I actually discovered that site a couple of days ago and printed out all the info I needed for my location on different types of setups with both Dish and DirecTV.

Really cool how one can do the "hybrid mode" from the satellite picture, and combining it with the printed map for a really accurate idea of where I was placing, or going to place the Dish for reception.

Another question about DirecTV,

I am pretty handy, so I don't really need help with putting together and hooking up the dish to a receiver. I like to have as little involvemnet from DirecTV as I can, in case I go that way.

So if I wanted to get a DirecTV system for 2-3 rooms would that be a:

1. Single LNB pointed at 101, with a seperator/splitter(I know it is called something else, just can't think of it now) for the other one or two rooms?

2. Or is it 3 separate LNB's pointed at 101 for each receiver?

Also, are the HD channels located on 101, or is it just 99 and 103, and does DirecTV also sell the multiple receiving LNB's like Dish with the switch inside the LNB?

Just curious.


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes you can get the signal dor puerto rico, as long you have a biger dish.



litzdog911 said:



> This would be a clear violation of DirecTV's terms and conditions. And I doubt you would be able to receive the Puerto Rico satellite beam in Pennsylvania.


----------

